# Me and my Wood Tick



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

When they made that truck, they made a lot of them!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

It keeps getting better.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2019)

That place a shed or a camp?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

That’s where I live, dirt cheap, dirt floors.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd at least move the clothes dresser and the kitchen stove inside. Must be real fun getting dressed or cooking supper outside at -40*!


----------



## Rob Stafari (Jul 14, 2019)

I think at -40 I'd be inside cooking over of the wood burning stove.


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 14, 2019)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 746883
> When they made that truck, they made a lot of them!


I'm thinking inside space of the shack is at a premium with the roof & yard storage of dead chainsaws.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

Lol, I lied, I moved out of the skid shack into the sawdust saloon.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 14, 2019)

Even have electricity out there? FANNNN-SEEEE!

Haha. I called an outfit some years back to order a part for a truck. Was all good I thought.
He calls me back a bit later... "hey, AK is coming up as Alaska, it's supposed to be Arkansas right. No one would need truck parts in Alaska!?"

Dude seriously thought we all live in igloos, drive dogs around and eat whales.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 14, 2019)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Even have electricity out there? FANNNN-SEEEE!
> 
> Haha. I called an outfit some years back to order a part for a truck. Was all good I thought.
> He calls me back a bit later... "hey, AK is coming up as Alaska, it's supposed to be Arkansas right. No one would need truck parts in Alaska!?"
> ...


Don’t you?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

Did somebody say truck? Saw some old guy at the dump driving this.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2019)

Could a mod kindly change the title of said thread?
Should read as follows: Me and my Woodtick.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 15, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Don’t you?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2019)

While walking into the bush the other day there was a large grizzly bear laying on the skid trail licking his balls.
My partner said, “Boy, I sure wish I could do that!”
I said, “Don’t you think you should pet him first?”


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 15, 2019)

I like the chainsaw storage location in the first picture.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2019)

I don’t care what anybody says, but so glad I’ve made a career as a leaf kisser and tree hugger these past 40 years. It’s all about passion and staying small so you can keep it all.
It’s all about being the best logger and the best person you can be.
This only comes with a little bit of help from your friends.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2019)

Has anybody noticed how mature and eloquent I’ve become at sixtysex?
I seem to like trees for some unknown reason.
Trees are like people, the trick is never become to attached. Can’t we get the idea we can’t put a dent in the bush and that trees are just glorified blades of grass?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 15, 2019)

It also has a lot to do with girl power. Girls like to get into a male dominated profession and it’s a pleasure when they can beat us at our own game.


----------



## birddogsrule (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## madhatte (Jul 16, 2019)

Gypo Logger said:


> Could a mod kindly change the title of said thread?
> Should read as follows: Me and my Woodtick.



Sorry, but mods can't do that any more. We used to be able to but a couple changes back that went away.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 16, 2019)

My wood truck and motel are being well used. My current F250 rides smoother over the rough trail then my 84 so the pictured one gets a bigger work out. My older with a older style 460 pulls my hill with 2 1/2 cords better though. My motel is not nearly roomy like Gypo's, but the rent is very low as long as I keep my permits active. My wood pile is always changing since I deliver year round. This pile is one of my decent days at 3 full cords. Thanks


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Dec 21, 2019)

Not only does this guy manage to live the dream out in the middle of nowhere WITH electricity but hes been a member of arbsite since 2001.
One does not simply.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 21, 2019)

Gypo is an original


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gypo Logger said:


> Could a mod kindly change the title of said thread?
> Should read as follows: Me and my Woodtick.


Where you been ,John?...........Done!


----------



## olyman (Mar 1, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where you been ,John?...........Done!


try to pm him,,and ask him wih hes been...……….


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 22, 2021)

Gypo Logger said:


> While walking into the bush the other day there was a large grizzly bear laying on the skid trail licking his balls.
> My partner said, “Boy, I sure wish I could do that!”
> I said, “Don’t you think you should pet him first?”


At least buy him dinner first? Lol

I ask my nurse that all the time as she undressed me, don’t I get a dinner first? When she’s done I say where’s my lolly pop?


----------

